# Lake Martin help



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Heading there next week, plan on bass fishing and cat fishing. I’m staying near Kowaliga. Any tips on where to find either?? I’ve bass fished there years ago, I remember the points seemed to hold the best bass.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boss just went up there with family, he said live bait around the dock lights at night work good.!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bass fishing at night around the green lights is like taking candy from a baby.. Larger fish can be taken on the deeper lights by using a bucktail with a plastic trailer. Make a long cast to the light (Don't crowd the lights!) and let the bait pendulum down. When the bait is around the 20 ft mark, you should get bit.
Catfish are like taking candy from a baby. (Yuk) Stop by a feed store and buy a bag of catfish food (floating). Throw out a cupful every ten minutes or so. It takes them maybe twenty plus minutes to start coming (like me) and depending on how deep the water is around your pier, the cats will be spooky. These will be channel cats from 1 to 2 pounds. Earthworms work, but I catch plenty using fresh white bread.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Soak dip bait near brush piles in a current, like a creek channel. Takes about 10-15 mins to get the smell out. Catch 4-5 and move to the next one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Also drop shot finesse worms on steep banks, rock ledges in currents . If you find a good rock formation stick to it for a while jogging the finesse worm up and down. The spots are there u just have to find how deep they are. I fish the 1st lake up river regularly, and we wear them out that way this time of yr. top water on the same spots early and late work well to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Most of all watch for the gravel bottom shallows as there are plenty of prop eating areas in the lake....


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I would fill a chum bucket with soured wheat and dog food and sink it in a pretty spot. The catfish will come to the smell.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

billyb said:


> I would fill a chum bucket with soured wheat and dog food and sink it in a pretty spot. The catfish will come to the smell.


This would work anywhere? Behind our house? Also feed wheat? I’m leaving on the 21st, is this long enough to sour?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Pour wheat seed into a 5 gallon bucket. Cover with water and add a few packs of yeast. Should sour out in the sun in a few days.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Try not to get it on your hands while filling the chum bucket because the smell is hard to wash off.


----------

